# Dog Pile



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

One of my favorite images from photographing bees on a comb  Taken at life size magnification (so with my camera this shot is 22mm, or less than an inch, long). Click through to get to my Deviant Art gallery, and then click on that image to make it expand for a larger version:


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice; the detail in the comb is unreal. I wish my camera could zoom in that closely.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

bluegrass said:


> Nice; the detail in the comb is unreal. I wish my camera could zoom in that closely.


Thanks 

I shot that one at life size, so any standard macro lens at maximum magnification would work. 

I wanted to shoot another hive, but the weather here is turning cold so I think I missed my chance for this year.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Dalantech said:


> Thanks
> 
> I shot that one at life size, so any standard macro lens at maximum magnification would work.
> 
> I wanted to shoot another hive, but the weather here is turning cold so I think I missed my chance for this year.


Are you using digital? My digital is just and Easyshare so it will not take a picture like that, but I have a Nikon N65 with a 75-300 mm macro Tamaron. I would like to upgrade, but maybe I will try some with film and see how they come out.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

bluegrass said:


> Are you using digital? My digital is just and Easyshare so it will not take a picture like that, but I have a Nikon N65 with a 75-300 mm macro Tamaron. I would like to upgrade, but maybe I will try some with film and see how they come out.


Yes: Canon 40D (10 MP), Canon MPE-65mm macro lens (1x to 5x with the turn of a ring -the only lens of its kind), and an MT-24EX macro twin flash with a set of home made diffusers.


----------



## m.zook (May 2, 2009)

Just check out your website and I must say those are the best pictures ive ever seen. Nice work :applause:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

m.zook said:


> Just check out your website and I must say those are the best pictures ive ever seen. Nice work :applause:


Thanks 

Lot of practice -and I only show you the good ones


----------

